# Best Hospitals or Universities to treat Crohn's Disease



## My Poor Dad (May 13, 2011)

My dad has had Crohn's Disease for about 10 years now.  Three years ago his GI retired and my dad hasn't bothered to find a new one (he's kind of set in his ways).  However, his health has steadily deteroirated and I know he's on the toilet 10+ times per day at this point.  He recently got a pretty nice inheritance so money isn't an issue.  Can anyone tell me what the best hospitals and universities to treat Crohns are?  I feel that if I am able to present him with information showing what great doctors are there that I'd be able to get him to go see them.  His main argument for not going to one where we live in, "They'll all be terrible".  LOL.

Thank you!


----------



## xJillx (May 13, 2011)

I see you are in Florida, so I would suggest the Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville.  Not sure how close you are to Jacksonville, but I think it would be worth the travel.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (May 13, 2011)

Hi there 

I'm sorry your dad is not feeling well. I hope he stops being stubborn and seeks medical attention! 

My daughter goes to Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville and they are nothing short of terrific!
We see Dr. Cangemi, but there are a couple of CD specialist there and whomever he sees I'm sure will be great.

There is also Shand's hospital in Gainsville that have some terrific CD specialists ( I have a few friends who are treated there) If you decide to try this place, just let me know and I can get the specialist names there that they see.

And there is also Arnold Palmer in Orlando.  They're not just for Children.  I don't know how the adult doctors are, but the pediatric specialist are amazing.  You could try calling the Pediatric GI named Dr. Bornstein and ask the office for an adult GI recommendation in the area who specializes in CD ? Just a thought.

I hope this gives you a start at least.  Try looking up each place on Google, or whatever.

Best of luck to you and your Dad !


----------



## Saphira (May 15, 2011)

Does the Mayo clinic take insurance?  My husband went a couple of years ago and they didn't take his so it was all out of pocket?  He has an undiagnosed (still) autoimmune disorder causing ITP (low platelets and low white blood cells)!  Son has Crohn's or maybe just IBD, His latest Doc won't commit and it's driving me nuts!
Trina


----------



## aliciars (May 15, 2011)

If you want to travel I have been told that University of Chicago is top notch.  The head GI doc there actually writes the text books about CD that other GI's study from in college.  

I went there and was treated wonderfully but then my GI doc here messed it up....anyway......

I've also heard great things about the Cleveland Clinic in the forums.

That's wonderful of  you to be helping your dad so much.  I hope you can find some answers for him.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (May 15, 2011)

yes, they definitely take insurance.
I am not sure on all types that they accept, but you may be able to find out from their website.

www.mayoclinic.com

Good luck!


----------

